# New colony getting TNR



## Astrael (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, my mom and I have ALWAYS loved and owned cats. We've dealt with everything from feline leukimia to FIV/AIDS, thyroid problems, etc. We've only had 2 cats out of 20+ in my lifetime that weren't strays. We've never been able to resist a kitty. We normally only had about 5 at a time. 

I moved in with my fiance three years ago, and since then a feral colony has started by my mom. At first it was just one litter of kittens she socialized. Then the mommy cat had more. And more. Now there's a large colony of ferals. I found this site and got her in touch with the alley cat allies people. She's going to pay for all of the cats to get fixed.

She's got a real gift with cats, getting even the compeltely feral adult mommy cat to trust her and come near her. Most of the kittens are completely socialized and amazing pets. (I'm going to post pics of some for adoption soon.)

Yeah, the current count is about 24 ferals (mostly yougn cats/kittens). I'd like to help her, but money is tight for us (we live in New Jersey  ). The ACA people are able to get her a discount on the vet visits, but still, it's going to be rough to pay for all 24 to get fixed and their shots. 

Is there any way I could get financial assistance for her? She doesn't mind taking care of the cost of their food, but I'm sure if she could even get donations of food/kitty litter it would definately help. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't know of an organization that does this. I would imagine the best source for information is Alley Cat Allies. Has she asked them for suggestions? What she's doing now is wonderful. However, not to be unkind, but I think this illustrates the importance of spaying and neutering. There would only have been one female to neuter, and the kittens could have gone to a no-kill shelter. This is very sad, because I'm sure she meant well. 

I wish her the best.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Hindsight is always 20/20, and I'm sure we would all do some things differently with our cats if we had the chance. It's definitely good that your mom is doing this. 

Not sure where you're located, but check with your local Animal Control, SPCA, and Humane Society if you have them. They sometimes run half-priced specials on neutering or spaying. My husband's mom recently got a bunch of her foundlings fixed in a local "Neuterthon." :lol: At the very least, she could try asking for a group discount.

Ask around (the vet's office, the pet food store) to see if there any smaller vounteer groups like Friends of Strays or Save Our Strays in your area. They can probably help find homes for some of the adoptable ones, and they may be willing to provide the fixing. Another online group you can try is Neighborhood Cats. 

Good luck, and kudos to your mom! :thumb

(Edited to fix glaring typos.)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Astrael, I have checked Google, but I think I didn't have enough information. Check for organizations in your state, and under that, cities, for organizations that help strays and ferals. The very first resource I came across, of course, was Alley Cat Allies.


----------



## Astrael (Oct 31, 2006)

First, thanks for all the replies. I've been looking around for help. Not too much, but the discount for the vets help.

Well, she lives in a rural area. There aren't many feral cats near there. A bunch of strays wander around, but not many ferals. Many people in the area are not symathetic to any types of animals. There are no no-kill shelters anywhere near us (within a 2 hour drive).

She also had no idea what to do about them, she took care of the first batch of kittens, but the mother cat realized mom was taking care of them, and kept coming around when she'd have another litter. She'd often disappear for months. Only one cat from the first batch of kittens survived as well. (Her names Sweetie, and it fits her)

My mom is also disabled. So, she hadn't planned on taking care of a colony of ferals. But, since they're there now, she won't abandon them. My fiance and I try to help when we can. 

I'm going to try going around in this area and finding some info, and I'll tell her to have my dad ask when he's in town. I'm going over there later on today. I know she had 5 of the cats fixed last night for really cheap. 

Again, thanks for the help, I'll keep looking for more. My mom also says thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish I could help more.  Your mom is very kind to care so much. Please let us know how things work out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have just learned of an organization called PDSA, which another member mentioned. I hope there's one near your mother!

http://www.experiencecorps.co.uk/xq/ASP ... rticle.htm


----------



## Astrael (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you, but they're not close. She's in New Jersey as well.

However, the Alley Cat Allies got mom 4 females and one male fixed for $175. There's another one going in tomorrow, and we're gonna get a few more each week till they're all taken care of.

Is there anywhere to go to put some of the tame ones up for adoption? Many are amazing pets, and good around other animals. They can be held like babies, are playful, gentle, and very curious. No one would ever believe they were born feral. :lol: 

Here's a pic, cause Odin's just so cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's so beautiful! Perhaps Petfinder would be a help. Of course, the no-kill shelters are always busy, but it's worth a try. 

If someone sees a picture of Odin, I don't know how she could resist! If you advertise these babies, (cats) be sure to charge for them. I hope someone can be more help. I know that one of our members got her cat from Craig's list. That might be worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I know the Humane Society here gets grants to spay and nueter feral cats. We had them done for free till we used it up for the year!!!! 

Is there anyone close by to her that could help if she inquired thru the nearest HSUA? Wish she was near us Arizona we would of raised money to help her do this. Bless your mom!


----------

